# 1:48 scale model 20' & 40' shipping container kits



## tdg1943 (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone any idea where I may find some that aren't silly money?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Buy just one and make rubber molds from it. Then cast as many as you need.
Just mold one end, one side and a top. Cast up the pieces required.
Not cheap but perhaps cheaper then ready made ones.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Good comment! And, maybe, you could set yourself up in an alternative, monetarily beneficial, sideline!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

I bought 20Ft containers models in 1/50 scale on Hobby Lobby Modellbau for € 11 each. 


Hobby-Lobby Modellbau - Container


Kind regards
Valery


----------



## tdg1943 (Dec 6, 2021)

vchiu said:


> I bought 20Ft containers models in 1/50 scale on Hobby Lobby Modellbau for € 11 each.
> 
> 
> Hobby-Lobby Modellbau - Container
> ...


I need 60 or 70


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Your best bet would be to buy one. Make rtv rubber molds from that one and then cast up all the pieces needed.
If they are stacked together you really only need to see the ends and the outer containers.


----------

